# Leopard Tortoise Help



## freemanator (May 14, 2011)

Hi we are about to purchase a leopard tortoise and need some advise regarding heating. We are purchasing a vivarium with a uv and heat lamp. The shop we are buying from has advised us we should also get a heat mat and has provided the following information.

The heat lamp is on from 8am - 10pm and the Heat mat is on 24 hrs a day either just under the substrate or stick to the wall. 

The heat map is more for the evenings? is this right? 
If no heat map how do they get their heat after 10pm?
Also what about the UV light does this get turned off at 10pm as well.

Sorry for so many questions but want to get it right.

Thanks


----------



## red foot marg (Feb 19, 2008)

freemanator said:


> Hi we are about to purchase a leopard tortoise and need some advise regarding heating. We are purchasing a vivarium with a uv and heat lamp. The shop we are buying from has advised us we should also get a heat mat and has provided the following information.
> 
> The heat lamp is on from 8am - 10pm and the Heat mat is on 24 hrs a day either just under the substrate or stick to the wall.
> 
> ...


i wouldn't go for a viv , a tortoise table would be better, heat mats have there uses but not for tortoise ,you will need to provide a warm end and a cooler end, 35c hot 20c cool end ,


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

freemanator said:


> Hi we are about to purchase a leopard tortoise and need some advise regarding heating. We are purchasing a vivarium with a uv and heat lamp. The shop we are buying from has advised us we should also get a heat mat and has provided the following information.
> 
> The heat lamp is on from 8am - 10pm and the Heat mat is on 24 hrs a day either just under the substrate or stick to the wall.
> 
> ...


Heat mats aren't beneficial for tortoises, as above there should be a hot end and a cool end, uvbs and heat bulbs should be on at the evening till sunset, and after that they can get their heat from a night heat lamp.

no vivarium, petstores advise that just to make money, i suggest you better save for yourself and your tortoise by building a tortoise table, much cheaper yet much larger floor space for the tort to roam around.

I specifically dont know the temps of hot end, cool end and basking spot as they are leopards, along with sulcatas need more heat, i think.
room temp does affect and should not be cold otherwise the cold end (with no heat at all) will be way cooler than it needs to be.
i know nothing about desert species (a.e leopards, sulcatas and indian stars) but this is pretty much similar to the med species start ups, again i do not know the exact temps.
again, NO VIVARIUMS :2thumb:


----------



## freemanator (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for your responses. Is you use a table how do you regulate the heat in the evenings and winter months? With a Vivarium you can control this all yar round no matter where you live. Not trying to be argumentative but dont want to make the wrong choice.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

freemanator said:


> Thanks for your responses. Is you use a table how do you regulate the heat in the evenings and winter months? With a Vivarium you can control this all yar round no matter where you live. Not trying to be argumentative but dont want to make the wrong choice.


i am not the perfect person to answer this.

speaking about leopards, i dont know, sorry.
our torts are meds and usually go to hibernation, i think in winter u should keep it all warm on spot at all times, in the evenings they will get their heat from heat bulbs just as they do in the morning and noon.
vivarium is not really good for the tortoise's breathing and it is hardly aerated, and usually causes a lil humidity (that is real bad for tortoises) especially a leopard.

that is what alot of petstores say, vivariums retain heat very well and controlable for tortoises, that is true but in the other hand it causes illness to the tortoise, vivarium glass window will also stress the tortoise.

you can use a vivarium but you will have to take the viv ceiling off, if it is enough space for a tortoise, sooner or later your tortoise will need a large enclosure with alot of heat and natural sun (summer), leopards are really difficult to keep if u live in the UK.


there are a some leopard keepers here, hopefully they will know...


----------



## kirstie rose (Mar 8, 2009)

freemanator said:


> Thanks for your responses. Is you use a table how do you regulate the heat in the evenings and winter months? With a Vivarium you can control this all yar round no matter where you live. Not trying to be argumentative but dont want to make the wrong choice.


My leopard is in a wooden viv no glass at all so open. She has a hotspot to which she will bask and heat up then move away when she wants. And there fore will come back to it when she wants. I turn all heat/lights off at night same in winter as my house temp does not fall below 15°. Lights and heat come on at 6:30am and off at 8pm. hope this helps. X


----------

